# New display in my room.



## Mattkoz (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, well I just got done putting all the bottles in my new room display case after 3 weeks in a large box and wrapped in newspapers while i was getting my room painted. I still need to buy some lights to put on the top of the case.

 Just getting started pulling them out.








 Me with all the bottles unwrapped.







 Bottles in the display case.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 14, 2007)

man oh man do i remeber those days....You look like the age I was when I first started digging bottles in a small farm dump behind my house. Good luck with everything!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Mattkoz (Nov 15, 2007)

I started collecting and digging for bottles about 7 months ago.Most of the bottles are bought but some are dug. I also just turned 13 a week ago and I am expecting some bottles in the mail for my birthday.Will post pictures of them when they come in.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice, well welcome to the wonderful hobby. I started when I was 9 digging behind my house and by 10 I was digging in a 20s dump poundin huge craters. I still love it the same (digging bottles) if not more. But I will never forget the excitment I used to get the night before I would go out on a dig. I seriously could not sleep at night. Im glad to see people get into this at a real young age, keep at it your collection will grow, you will learn a great deal, meet some amazing people, and it will most likly make you a better person. Good luck and take care!

 Digger Ry

 PS. What kind of bottles are your fav? I will send you a bunch of goodies for Christmas []


----------



## idigjars (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice collection!  Keep up the good work.  Paul


----------



## digger mcdirt (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice start to a great bottle collection. I was 8 when I started digging with my father and uncle. I am 45 now and still dig and collect. You and those your age are the future of our hobby without new young blood it will die. Good luck in your future digs and collecting.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice display Matt. I was a little older when I started digging. Started getting interested in cars at the same time.


----------



## Mattkoz (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I really like eagle flasks, and I will buy blob top or hutchinson soda bottles at any chance I may get. Oh yeah and pre-1900 inks


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 15, 2007)

I cant give up my eagle flasks lol [], however I think I can send your a box of bottles you will enjoy and would be a nice addition to your collection. Email me your address and ill send em to you when Im on my military break
 Take care
 Digger Ry


----------



## madman (Nov 15, 2007)

hey matt great collection! but youve just begun my friend! its an addiction  mike


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 22, 2007)

fantastic collection so far, good luck for the future!!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 23, 2007)

MATT...WTG !!!  You're off & running now. Great collection...and ...do I see some Clevenger Bros.  flasks in there ? 
 Keep on keeping on....[]


----------



## Mattkoz (Nov 27, 2007)

Which bottle are yor referring to as the Clevenger bros.?The aqua blob top is a Booth Bros. Philada.The flask is a reproduction of an eagle flask with a shield.


----------



## muddyfingers (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a pretty impressive collection for the amount of time you have been collecting. It's a good variety, I agree with Bottlediger you will probably meet some of the best people you can imagine in the bottle world. 
 I do like your idea of the insulator in the fish tank it's pretty unique. I probably have a few bottles and insulators I can give you to add to your shelf. I just need to look at what I have in my boxes of newspaper to see whats there.  
 .
                                                                                        Willy


----------



## Mattkoz (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, you are the first to notice the insulator. My collection is growing fast I have already gotten 8 whiskey bottles, 2 case gins, and an umbrella ink in aqua with swirls of milk glass all over it from tigue 710 a few weeks ago. And some blob top soadas in the past few weeks. Expecting some from my parents for christmas and a box of bottles from bottlediger. Thanks, cant wait to see what they are.
 Mattkoz


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 7, 2007)

Great job displaying! thats the other half of the fun!!!


----------

